# General > Recommendations >  Sinclair Windows

## cjb

Phoned last week to get advice about getting a cat flap into my back door. Really friendly helpful service, turned up when they said they would, returned when they said they would, cat flap and new door panel fitted in record time at  £200 *less* (yes really!) than their competition, who couldn't guarantee anytime within the next 3 weeks. Fitters even showed me how to use the cat flap! Now I just have to teach the cats... :: 
Won't look any further next time i need doors or windows.

----------

